# Den Style des Labels einer Optgroup ändern



## chpa (17. März 2006)

Hallo,

weiß vielleicht jemand, wie ich den style eines Labels bei einer optgroup ändern kann?

Mir gefällt das nämlich überhaupt nicht. Es ist nämlich fett und kursiv. Bei einer Schriftgröße von 12px kann man das schlecht lesen.

Gruß

Patte


----------



## Gumbo (17. März 2006)

Probiere es mal mit dem Typselektor optgroup:
	
	
	



```
optgroup {
	…
}
```


----------

